# 91 alignment



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I replaced my front shocks a couple of months ago. I think this through off my camber because I had to replace my new tires after 10K because the insides where bald, even after I had rotated them twise. The out sides of the tires had almost full tread. What is involved with a front end alingment, and about how much should it cost. 8 tires in seven months is not cool.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first you need to check the rest of the suspension. your car is almost 15 years old and it's very likely that the entire front suspenion is worn out.
new control arm bushings, strut mounts, tie rod ends, and ball joints.
that's about $300 in parts if you can do it yourself, or about $1500 in parts and labor if you take it to a mechanic.

where do you live and maybe I can help you out?


----------

